# Rosie 1



## lucky me (Aug 6, 2012)

Good Morning all. Can someone please tell me where is Rosie 1 story is? I hope she and her child is okay.


----------



## DeusEx (Mar 7, 2013)

Moved to private or deleted the thread and created a new one in private section.


----------



## Jennifer871 (Oct 26, 2013)

Private section???!! I've been following this thread since it started and now I'm in the dark! Lol


----------



## lucky me (Aug 6, 2012)

Jennifer871 said:


> Private section???!! I've been following this thread since it started and now I'm in the dark! Lol


 How does one get into the private section?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

lucky me said:


> How does one get into the private section?


You have to have "Member" status, and I think you have to have so many posts to get there.

And yes, Rosie1 is in the Private Member Section.


----------



## lucky me (Aug 6, 2012)

Why would it be in the Private Member Section? Just asking


----------



## marshmallow (Oct 15, 2013)

Because that's where Rosie wanted it to be!


----------



## Rosie 1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Lucky Me,

I had to move my thread the private section because I started to worry WH might join TAM and find me.

You have to make at least 30 comments on TAM threads to be able to view the Private Section. Or pay $4.99. I am so sorry as I really appreciated people's support, but have to be careful right now.

Thanks! 

Rx


----------



## lucky me (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Rosie hope you are doing okay. Thanks for letting me know and I do understand. Good luck


----------



## bpurple (Oct 28, 2013)

I am new to this forum as of today. Where do I go to pay for a subscription?


----------



## Rosie 1 (Oct 6, 2013)

bpurple said:


> I am new to this forum as of today. Where do I go to pay for a subscription?


Thank you Lucky! 

BPurple I believe on the upper RHS of the screen is a little box indicating how many messages you have etc. IN that box it says "be a forum supporter". I am guessing that is how.

I am actually going to join myself today.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

bpurple said:


> I am new to this forum as of today. Where do I go to pay for a subscription?


OP:
Since Rosie is trying to keep her thread private and away from prying eyes it might be useful to delete this thread that points the way to her thread.


----------



## stuck on hold (Sep 16, 2013)

This is scary. I didint even think it gets to this point. WH finding you here and having to move to PM....etc . 

wow


----------



## Jennifer871 (Oct 26, 2013)

I guess I better get started on those 30 posts. Lol. And I agree. It might be best to delete this thread too op.


----------



## UsernameHere (Sep 26, 2013)

i wondered where that thread went as well


----------



## UsernameHere (Sep 26, 2013)

hope things are going well for you rosie


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

It looks like Rosie 1's thread has been deleted. It's usually in the to 3 of the private area.

I noticed that there was A LOT of banter, side conversations and thread jacks. Maybe something got out of hand...


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

She was a TROLL

TROLL

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/privat...epy-happening-my-house-i-think-its-troll.html


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

manticore said:


> She was a TROLL
> 
> TROLL
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/privat...epy-happening-my-house-i-think-its-troll.html


LOL Kinda figured - didn't read much of her thread past the 1st pg - with that title and Halloween so close figured her for a troll - just like that other chick mia. They're probably 40 y/o unemployed guys living in a basement and posting from the library.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

yes, read Dis new thread you will see how she was targeting him


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Targeting him? For what? was it his fww?


----------



## someone90 (May 31, 2013)

walkonmars said:


> Targeting him? For what? was it his fww?


For his voice, she liked hearing it...


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

ummm how did she hear his voice over the internet? Got him to skype? very odd and kinda creepy even for a troll.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

Both threads were a big lie.


----------



## someone90 (May 31, 2013)

walkonmars said:


> ummm how did she hear his voice over the internet? Got him to skype? very odd and kinda creepy even for a troll.


They spoke on the phone quite a bit.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

someone90 said:


> They spoke on the phone quite a bit.


Yikes - I guess I'll drop by his thread. Poor guy .....wonder if he called her - spokeo


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MrsDavey said:


> Both threads were a big lie.


The way I look at troll threads is that people still learn from them. While Rosie might have been playing a game, other who read the thread might very well have learned something that helps them in their own relationship.

In my mind they are a bit like the case studies we use to have to work on in college. The situations were made up based on some real events. But we all learned from them. 

It's wise to not get all tied up in any one story around here because this is the internet. You never know who is real and who is not.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

You are right, EleGirl. Normally I follow that advice and don't get too wrapped up in it. Rosie seemed to handle things so pragmatically, and gracefully that I felt some kind of "connection" to her. First time that has ever happened. I became more active on TAM as I was following her story. All fake. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

Something was off with her thread's first pages, along with the thread name itself, I didn't even feel the need to post anything. Last time I checked, it was 30 something pages and I saw an interesting post of hers about partying and stuff. Looked at her profile to see statistics, saw a pretty profile picture.. And today BAM, the thread is gone.

I'd like to see how the thread blew up, must have been fun.


----------



## someone90 (May 31, 2013)

verpin zal said:


> Something was off with her thread's first pages, along with the thread name itself, I didn't even feel the need to post anything. Last time I checked, it was 30 something pages and I saw an interesting post of hers about partying and stuff. Looked at her profile to see statistics, saw a pretty profile picture.. And today BAM, the thread is gone.
> 
> I'd like to see how the thread blew up, must have been fun.


Yeah, I'd love to see how the whole thing worked out in the end.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

She R'd with Mr Troll and they had three more little trollsters and trollettes.

Now she sings the little ones a trollabye every night.

He Husband got a job working for the state at a troll booth.

And on Saturday nights, her Aunt Trolline baysits so Rosie and her hubby can go trolling at the trolling alley.








At least I was leary enough not to post on her/his/it's thread.


----------



## IgnoranceIsBliss22 (Oct 22, 2013)

I was following that thread for a long while. 
I can't believe I was so caught up in it. I feel so silly. 
Does anybody know who and how she was called out? 
What a freaking psycho!!


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Apparently someone here had an affair with her.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

I almost wish I was so addicted to CWI but think I missed this one :scratchhead:

What happened?

Was she being cheated on by her drug dealing pimp who prostituted her skanky a$$ out to the homies for $5 a pop?

Fill me in boys and girls I feel robbed not knowing what she wasn't doing :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nicky3791 (Jan 21, 2013)

wranglerman said:


> I almost wish I was so addicted to CWI but think I missed this one :scratchhead:
> 
> What happened?
> 
> ...


Apparently she is a writer, and working on a book about infidelity. She came to TAM to get reactions to her story, and read others. She said the things in her story really did happen, but they happened years ago, and she only changed a few things up in order to protect those in the story. 
She unexpectedly got too attached to some of the people here, one in particular, had a brief online romance right in front of everyone, and then she was somehow exposed as a Troll.


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, and that person feels played. And they feel really bad about it. 

I suggest we let the matter drop.


----------



## nicky3791 (Jan 21, 2013)

Foghorn said:


> Yes, and that person feels played. And they feel really bad about it.
> 
> I suggest we let the matter drop.



I agree. Just letting those who were invested in her story know what happened...not wanting to keep it going.


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

wow!!! Another time I truly wished I had listened to my GUT. Truly thought by how quickly things unfolded the var, testing, MC, ect it was BS story. Alot of us were fooled.


----------

